# Why is it that 99% of the time, it's a pit bull attacking?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

So true! Pathetic and yet hilarious at the same time.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, that's about right. We had a "Pit Bull" attack around here once and when they showed the dogs on the news, they were SO obviously black Labs.. ugh.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Why, because the ignorant dumb bast**ds that keep fighting these dogs and keep getting in the news, that is why. Once they put a prison sentence for this crime, not just repeat offenses and this crap STOPS once and for all then all the hoopla about the bad ass Pit Bull will finally come to an end. 

I've had it with them getting away with using my breed of choice for bait dogs as they thought they could fight but really have no heart for it. The south is full of B.T's that have been tore up for this purpose. This shit has got to STOP!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't even count the number of times I've heard something along the lines of "120 pit bull mauls...." 120 pound what now???


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I can't even count the number of times I've heard something along the lines of "120 pit bull mauls...." 120 pound what now???


It's a pit bull riding on another one's back, just attacking and eating everything! And a couple chihuahuas on top to hit 120 pounds.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't think of any specific case where I read about a "pit bull" attack and the dog was actually a pit bull.

And FYI fighting dogs has nothing do with HA dogs. I don't condone dog fighting but dog aggression should NEVER be lumped in with human aggression.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

...why is it that EVERY Pit Bull I've ever met, I've fallen in love with in about 30 seconds?

Amazing Breed. Period.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> And FYI fighting dogs has nothing do with HA dogs. I don't condone dog fighting but dog aggression should NEVER be lumped in with human aggression


I agree, but it's their "badass fighting dog" reputation that attracts many idiots to them who contribute to their bad image. Unfortunately the end of dog fighting isn't going to change the fact that they were bred for dog fighting, so these sorts of people will continue to be attracted to them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet Michael Vick has a very small binkie.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the accuracy of this. I wish more people understood that just because they read "pit bull" does NOT mean it was!

Last year in my old apartment complex, this guy's Golden bit a neighbor kid on her bike. The parents made a huge deal of it and it ended up in the paper. Only, in the newspaper it was of course a pit bull. I could have SWORN the dog I saw looked a whole freaking lot like:









/headdesk
/repeat

ETA: and I had to share this on FB


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree it is normally a different breed however the last 3 'dog' attack victims we have seen at the Vet had been instigated by Pit Bulls.....we do however work in "Pit Bull Central" we see a ton of them. One pittie has repeatedly attacked their 11 year old dog to the point of nearly killing it and they won't do anything about it.

However over the years I would say the breeds I have heard the most of at the Vet 'attacking' or biting people are Beagles and Australian Shepherds.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> I agree it is normally a different breed however the last 3 'dog' attack victims we have seen at the Vet had been instigated by Pit Bulls.....we do however work in "Pit Bull Central" we see a ton of them. One pittie has repeatedly attacked their 11 year old dog to the point of nearly killing it and they won't do anything about it.
> 
> However over the years I would say the breeds I have heard the most of at the Vet 'attacking' or biting people are Beagles and Australian Shepherds.


I'm not at all surprised to hear about a pit attacking another dog.. the closer they are to a true APBT the more likely they are to be fairly dog aggressive. I just stick to the general rule of expecting a pit bull to fight and am always ready. Well, was... my current pittie is fairly harmless at the moment haha.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kind of peculiar. I actually hear this all the time--people admitting that the breed has Dog agressiveness bred into them but their Pits are anything but...

Seriously, I've heard this more times than I can count. Makes you think.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Last time I saw a "pitbull" attack on the news, they SAID it was a GOLDEN RETREIVER but put a PITBULL type dog face on the screen! WTF!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

When I was working for the SPCA, we had a report of two dogs attacking a horse. It was a brutal attack and it was two Rottweilers. Media reported it as two pit bulls and the horse owner kept calling to try to correct them and they completely ignored her and kept saying two pit bulls.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well look at that diana wipple case they repetedly said "pit bulls" when it was a type of mastiff (i forget at the moment)
and sadly it is the pit bulls and other bully breeds who suffer due to this and it is this very reason i am very very dilligent in my training and it is this reason that im always always warning people who intend on buying/rescueing/breeding bully breeds who have never owned one before becuase with bully breeds your dog CANT ever make a mistake


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

<-----pit bull as well, according to idiots down here... at least once a week he's referred to as such...
oh... and apparently he has a great ear job (guy tried to get my gf to tell him where she got his ears done) :third:

I love the picture Caty, it sums up how people perceive things pretty well, or at least how the news media helps people to perceive them.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I even remember a story where one dog in a household bit or attacked someone, the dog was not a pit bull. However they said in one sentence that the family also owned a pit bull. What was the point of that? Are we supposed to think he corrupted the other dog or something? Or if another breed like a dogo argentino were to bite someone they'd be sure to remind us that "it's a breed similar to the pit bull" even though it's not really.




> Kind of peculiar. I actually hear this all the time--people admitting that the breed has Dog agressiveness bred into them but their Pits are anything but...
> Seriously, I've heard this more times than I can count. Makes you think.


The point is they were bred to fight other dogs. This does not mean they will all be DA or that the majority of them will be DA. It just means that compared to breeds that were not bred to fight/kill other dogs they have a higher incidence of being DA and that it should not come as a great surprise if yours is considering what they were bred for. It must also be considered that many people's pit bulls come from shelters and rescues that put down DA dogs, so it would make sense that you know a lot of people with pits who are not DA if they got an adult from a shelter/rescue.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

actually had this disscussion on another forum a goldfish forum actually lol and like i said before it all boils down to the owner and this is the reson they are not the breed for everyone this is the reson people SHOULD do exstensive research first. you really do need to have some knowledge about dog behavior before you can take on a bully breed there are some however that never give there owners trouble are not stubborn but those are few and far between your much more likely to get a typical stubborn domineering dog whos going to try to get its way. alot of people who want dogs think "well im an advanced dog owner becuase ive trained and owned a few golden retreivers" and then they get a bully breed and think that once you teach it basic obedence there job is done when it really is not. like i said cesar is such a sweet dog and he listens to me very very well he is gentle with my sisters toy poodle,my cats and i can safely have him around my tiny birds if they should escape. BUT i trained him this way with someone else he could have easily ebcome aggressive toward cats since he did try "playing" with them and i wouldnt allow it had someone else taken him and been like "oh look how funny he is chaseing the cat!" he would have ended up being cat aggressive for sure. the first time one of my little birds escaped you can bet he tried to grab it and he still woul if i were not around to stop him. when we first brought him in his biggest problem was being overly dominat toward the toy poodle trying to mount her push her bite at her take all her thigns away even body slam her he now respects her and gives her space though sometimes he will still try when she has somthing i make sure to step up and not let him get away with it and im sure i will always have to do this stuff im prepared for it other people not so much people with kids who just are to worn out to discipline a puppy or a young dog shouldnt own a bully breed a person who thinks that the kids will deal wit it should not own a bully breed.
not saying anyone who has kids shouldnt own a bully breed but if your a parent who more often then not doesnt deal with stuff like kids fighting,cleaning up ec becuase your too tierd and just want a break in the day then taking on a bully breed is not a good choice for you if your a parent who is firm in dicplineing your kids and never let them get away with things even though your exhuasted then perhapes a bully is for you


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> <-----pit bull as well, according to idiots down here... at least once a week he's referred to as such...
> oh... and apparently he has a great ear job (guy tried to get my gf to tell him where she got his ears done) :third:
> 
> I love the picture Caty, it sums up how people perceive things pretty well, or at least how the news media helps people to perceive them.


LOL this reminds me of the guy one night who cqame up to ask me about Cesar askign what he was i said "he is a Bull Terrier" they guy thought a moment and said "no thats a pit bull i used to raise pit bulls thats a pit bull" i said "uh no thats not what his papers say he is a pure bred Bull terrier like spuds mckenzie?"
the guy goes "no no no i know a pit bull when i see one you say you have papers? and they say bull terrier on them boy did you get jipped!!"
i said "then i guess the AKC did too when they accepted pit bulls to show under the name of bull terriers"


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Caty M said:


>


why is the rottie called a pitbull and the first dog(not sure the breeds) called a rottie lol.
funny chart...but i do think that even in a proper home, it's n pitts blood to have shorter tempers and i would never own one...they dont appeal to me anyway...im not even sure if they are a purebred dog, ive been meaning to ask that on this forum are pitbulls considered a mutt or a recognized breed, im not too polished on their lineage.

in a way though they have gotten more bad publicity then they deserve...true they have fighting blood but their bite isnt really that strong....mastiffs, kangals, rottweilers, german shepards, great pyrenees , all have stronger bites...

i think it's a pitbull which i guess makes it funny hat it's called a rottie?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why is the rottie called a pitbull and the first dog(not sure the breeds) called a rottie lol.
> funny chart...but i do think that even in a proper home, it's n pitts blood to have shorter tempers and i would never own one...they dont appeal to me anyway...im not even sure if they are a purebred dog, ive been meaning to ask that on this forum are pitbulls considered a mutt or a recognized breed, im not too polished on their lineage.
> 
> in a way though they have gotten more bad publicity then they deserve...true they have fighting blood but their bite isnt really that strong....mastiffs, kangals, rottweilers, german shepards, great pyrenees , all have stronger bites...
> ...


The first dog is a pit bull. An American Pit Bull Terrier is a purebred dog and, IMO, pit bull should be used to refer to this breed. However, its seems to have become some sort of generic term for any dog with a large head, short fur, and muscular build. IME, a lot of the dogs labelled as pit bulls are mutts. They're pit bull types for sure but that doesn't make them purebred APBTs. I would not say that pit bulls have short tempers with people. In fact, they should be extremely tolerant and have extremely high bite inhibition when it comes to people. I would say that they have a tendency to dog aggression and a shorter fuse with other dogs but they're terriers so that's kinda par for the course.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I think in Diane Wipple's case it was Cane Corso's? and yes they are called similar to pit bulls, which is laughable, they are large italian mastifs and a guardian breed. Are pointers considered similar to pit bulls because the have short hair and tails?


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Kind of peculiar. I actually hear this all the time--people admitting that the breed has Dog agressiveness bred into them but their Pits are anything but...
> 
> Seriously, I've heard this more times than I can count. Makes you think.


Not quite sure what you mean by this? The only pit I've owned that has NEVER had a moment of DA is my 3 month old. I'm aware that his day is coming and that in the wrong situation he would fight, heck someday he may not need a reason. It IS bred into them. The only reason I said he is harmless is because he is a dopey 3 month old puppy.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by this? The only pit I've owned that has NEVER had a moment of DA is my 3 month old. I'm aware that his day is coming and that in the wrong situation he would fight, heck someday he may not need a reason. It IS bred into them. The only reason I said he is harmless is because he is a dopey 3 month old puppy.


bring him up right and there will be NO dog aggression ever 
what is the most commen cuase of setting a dog off to start a fight?
dominace learn your dogs proper body laungue when he stiffens up around another dog thats fine if he gets pushy or tries mounting STOP that behavior ASAP dont even let him do it now and make sure your introducing him to all sorts of dogs.
IMO the most commen reason dog fights start is when 
A. your own dog gets too pushy and hte other dog reacts to protect itself your dogs not being aggressive but is thretening another dog
B.the other dog is being pushy and domineering towards your dog so your dog reacts by snapping,growling ect
this is why you really need to know about some basic dog behavior

my boy Cesar was not socielized as ap uppy with new dogs and the biggest thing about bull terriers is that especielly males are not good around other dogs so when cesar meets other dogs i keep a close eye on him if he tries to get pushy (stiffend body,erect tail and ears,chest out physically pushing or mounting other dog) i correct him a good way for a dog to greet another dog is to show his assertivness(stiffend body posture but allowing other dog to sniff them) there should be no physical pushing or over excitment. if another dog approaches him and begins trying to push him i WILL give that dog a correction or get between them to stop the other dog wether the owners like it or not considering of coarse if the dog is off lead if the dog is on lead i will call cesar away and i will not allow him to be around that dog untill the owner manages it properly.

dont automatically assume your puppy is goign to "have his moment" all your doing is setting you and him up to do so do some reading/research on dog body laungue take a look on youtube of some videos of dogs before a dog fight so you know what to look for and stop. and then feel confedent that you have a wonderful dog!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> bring him up right and there will be NO dog aggression ever
> what is the most commen cuase of setting a dog off to start a fight?
> dominace learn your dogs proper body laungue when he stiffens up around another dog thats fine if he gets pushy or tries mounting STOP that behavior ASAP dont even let him do it now and make sure your introducing him to all sorts of dogs.
> IMO the most commen reason dog fights start is when
> ...


I don't agree at all and I think this idea gets a lot of people into trouble when they adopt a puppy expecting to "raise it right" and then are shocked when the DA turns on as the dog matures. It's not "all in how you raise them", some breeds are more likely to produce dog intolerant dogs because, just like many other traits, dog intolerance has genetic components. Knowing body language and careful management can prevent a DA dog from ever fighting but it won't prevent DA from developing. I wouldn't call my dog DA (who is not a pit bull btw) but he is dog selective. Careful management and watching body language means he doesn't fight but I don't fool myself into thinking that he wouldn't given the chance.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> bring him up right and there will be NO dog aggression ever


Oh dear god, that's the biggest load of crap. I know plenty of dogs who were socialized to death that still grew up and become either DA or at the least, dog reactive, as adults. Has nothing to do with "how they're raised", it has to do with sometimes genetics take over, sometimes they don't. Depends on the dog.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why is the rottie called a pitbull and the first dog(not sure the breeds) called a rottie lol.
> funny chart...but i do think that even in a proper home, it's n pitts blood to have shorter tempers and i would never own one...they dont appeal to me anyway...im not even sure if they are a purebred dog, ive been meaning to ask that on this forum are pitbulls considered a mutt or a recognized breed, im not too polished on their lineage.


It's supposed to be a poke at how the media thinks everything is a Pit Bull, and has no idea what an actual Pit Bull looks like (hence calling the actual Pit Bull a Rottweiler).

First of all though, it's "Pit", there are not two "T's", sorry, but that drives me insane when people do that. 

I have no idea what you mean by saying it's in their blood to have short tempers. Short tempers with what, humans, dogs, kids, other animals? My dogs have THE longest "fuses" of any dog I've ever met.. they let anyone do anything to them, and are all very submissive with other dogs. They are frequently launched at by small dogs whose owners think it's funny to let their little dogs "beat up the Pit Bull", and my dogs have never done a thing. 

Bully breeds score higher on the ATTS test than many other breeds, like the Golden Retriever (84.9%, APBT's score 86.4%), so in the right hands, they are amazing dogs.

"Pit Bull" is a generic term to describe multiple Bully breeds. The APBT is a purebred dog recognized by UKC, & ADBA, the Amstaff is recognized by the AKC. 

Are Bully breeds more prone to DA? Of course, look at what they were originally bred (and still bred) to do!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I used to be someone who thought that if you raised the dog correctly there was no way the dog would end up dog aggressive. I am very lucky, I have a pit bull type dog (he looks a lot like Ms Piper just not tri-color) and he has never once shown an ounce of dog aggression. He is now almost three so I am hoping it will stay that way (and really have no reason to believe otherwise). 

I have met a LOT of pit bulls that don't have any dog aggression. My comment isn't talking specifically about pit bulls, but any breed in general. I have known lots of spectacular dog owners, who did everything right, by the book - positive reinforcement, socialization, the works... and their dog ended up being dog aggressive. Again, I am not saying this about pit bulls (or bully breeds) in particular - ANY dog has the capacity to be dog aggressive. Some dogs just don't like other dogs! *Not all dogs need to have doggy friends* (as much as we would all like them to). 

Finnigan, my catahoula, is dog selective. We don't approach dogs on walks because he does best when introduced off-leash, and I know what kinds of dogs he likes and what kinds of dogs he doesn't. Know thy dog, peoples!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> I used to be someone who thought that if you raised the dog correctly there was no way the dog would end up dog aggressive. I am very lucky, I have a pit bull type dog (he looks a lot like Ms Piper just not tri-color) and he has never once shown an ounce of dog aggression. He is now almost three so I am hoping it will stay that way (and really have no reason to believe otherwise).
> 
> I have met a LOT of pit bulls that don't have any dog aggression. My comment isn't talking specifically about pit bulls, but any breed in general. I have known lots of spectacular dog owners, who did everything right, by the book - positive reinforcement, socialization, the works... and their dog ended up being dog aggressive. Again, I am not saying this about pit bulls (or bully breeds) in particular - ANY dog has the capacity to be dog aggressive. Some dogs just don't like other dogs! Not all dogs need to have doggy friends.
> 
> Finnigan, my catahoula, is dog selective. We don't approach dogs on walks because he does best when introduced off-leash, and I know what kinds of dogs he likes and what kinds of dogs he doesn't. Know thy dog, peoples!


I'm in the same boat; none of my three have ever shown any type of DA. Piper can be a little bitchy at times, but she's never gone after anyone, and it's more of her just being a growly pants than anything. All of mine think other dogs are their BFF's, which can be a problem when the other dog doesn't feel the same way!

I've also met quite a few Pit Bulls with zero DA. We just had a Bully breed event last weekend and there were a ton of Bully breeds all together, not one major incident. A few dogs got snarky at times, but that was it. 

And you're right, any breed can be aggressive! Some of the most DA dogs I've ever met were.. Chihuahua's LOL. My friend has a GSD who has gone after all 3 of my dogs, including putting a hole in Piper's ear at one point. Her American Bulldog has gotten more and more dog selective as she's grown.. she used to be able to play with my guys just fine, now unfortunately we don't allow them together, just not worth the risk to my dogs.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> I don't agree at all and I think this idea gets a lot of people into trouble when they adopt a puppy expecting to "raise it right" and then are shocked when the DA turns on as the dog matures. It's not "all in how you raise them", some breeds are more likely to produce dog intolerant dogs because, just like many other traits, dog intolerance has genetic components. Knowing body language and careful management can prevent a DA dog from ever fighting but it won't prevent DA from developing. I wouldn't call my dog DA (who is not a pit bull btw) but he is dog selective. Careful management and watching body language means he doesn't fight but I don't fool myself into thinking that he wouldn't given the chance.


excuse me i think i did say that a little wrong im not saying that socielization is a cure-all or preventative for all and any DA im agreeing with oyu about managment.
thats why i posted never to leave your dog unattended with other dogs and to stop anything before ti starts by learning about dogs body laungue.
i know firsthand that prevention is not always a cure all. before cesar i had a male bull terrier puppy who ididnt want to become food aggressive so i did NILF training taught him from day one to wait before touchign anyfood untill i gave the ok not even from his food dish. i taught him to take step back and stop eating if i put my hand in his food dish. and i did this training posatively at 3 months if i even walked past his food dish he would come over to me wiggle waggly becuase he expected to get a treat from me for stopping eating and stepping away from his dish and i would only practice this training after he elarned it only once every 3 weekso r so just to see if he still remberd it i never bugged him and never let anyone else bug him while he ate but suddenly at 4 months old he got into the trash and while eating from the garbage i told him to get out of it and he growled and snapped at me afte that if i was so much as 10 feet from him while he ate anything he would rush at me to attack full blown attack me my legs,my feet trying to grab my hands even if i was ignoreing him he was even attackingm e over dirty snow from peoples shoes.
no i appoligize for my comment that raiseing them right if a dog is dog reactive its never going to be happ-go-lucky around other dogs and get along with all dogs perfectly.
so like i said before make sure ou learn about dog body laungue and always supervise your dog around other dogs be slective of the other dogs your dog mingles with and always always step in if you see a behavior ou dont agree with (like excessive dominace)
i hope i cleaerd that up


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> bring him up right and there will be NO dog aggression ever
> what is the most commen cuase of setting a dog off to start a fight?
> dominace learn your dogs proper body laungue when he stiffens up around another dog thats fine if he gets pushy or tries mounting STOP that behavior ASAP dont even let him do it now and make sure your introducing him to all sorts of dogs.
> IMO the most commen reason dog fights start is when
> ...


I'm going to politely disagree. But "how you bring them up" has nothing to do with it. I socialized Roxxie as much as was possible, went through the basics of training, and she still would fight if pushed. She was usually fine with strange dogs, but if one even thought about acting dominant it was on. And she wasn't even a true APBT. There may be pitties out there with no DA, I honestly haven't met one that has never been in a scuffle, but to say there is a way to raise them and avoid DA is a stretch.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> I'm going to politely disagree. But "how you bring them up" has nothing to do with it. I socialized Roxxie as much as was possible, went through the basics of training, and she still would fight if pushed. She was usually fine with strange dogs, but if one even thought about acting dominant it was on. And she wasn't even a true APBT. There may be pitties out there with no DA, I honestly haven't met one that has never been in a scuffle, but to say there is a way to raise them and avoid DA is a stretch.


again please read my above post thats not what i intended to say what i meant to say was to learn teh signs of a dog trying to dominate and stop it before a fight can insue
and also dont think that socielizing a puppy is a load of crap and not bother to do it becuase you although its not a guarentee to stop your dog from fighting it does help keeo a dog from elarning anti-sociel behaviors anyways i appologize again for not comeing across clearer


----------

